# Am I strange? Just contemplating.......



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I recently posted that maybe I was unusual in that my first MH was an 'A' Class - in my case a N+B Arto(used), so 7m.

But I wonder if I was not so unusual, and whether there are others who entered the MH World with an equivalent 'A' Class.

I appreciate that many people will have started off in MHs at a much younger age and not as financially viable as I was at age of 68, because I had spent the previous 22 years with a boat(still have it)

The answer is not important either way - just of interest.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well I reckon your strange >


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I didn't want to say anything :wink2:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No its not unusual Captain. Most people would have Graduated to a Kontiki by now though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No not strange, maybe a little peculiar captain.:grin2::grin2:>>


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> No its not unusual Captain. Most people would have Graduated to a *Hymer* by now though.


Let me correct that for you!..:wink2:

ray.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

What's not strange is the number of motorhomers we meet who have also owned boats in the past. I think it must be a thing about self reliance with us lot and not wanting to be part of the protected from any eventuality brigade. 

Our problem was that my dear wife believed the glossy magazines and thought that sailing boats were really caravans on water and all about laying out on the deck sunbathing. Funny, but after suffering it for around 20 years she decided she had had enough of laying over at right angles and declared that it was her or the boat - she won! I still find myself wandering around marina's when we are near one, eyeing up the boats and having a chat. Happy days - then and now.

Ron


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

As we drive around France each year I have become convinced that every second French person owns a Motorhome. The other 50% must own yachts judging by the huge number of boats. Some sadly in a bad way.

We have the best of both worlds. I was a full time outdoor education instructor all of my life with sailing being the core qualification that I held. We caravaned with our kids but moved to a Motorhome when the kids left. Still own and sail a Drascombe Lugger on a regular basis. Cheaper than maintaining a cruiser (and considerably cheaper).

Davy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We have had boats for over forty years but I have never had one "Just for fun", everyone has been a means of getting from A to B usually as quickly as possible to a dive site, or the big boats to stay on as we go offshore for a couple of days with the lads diving.

I can't understand folk charging around in speedboats or jet skis, boring!...

ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Simple, Jet skis are the water answer to rushing around on a motorbike, but without all the restrictions, or so it seems.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep, I had boats for years. Mrs D hardly came to ours though so it generally got used for booze cruises with me and my pals and occasionally as a second office. God I miss it. 

Actually I dont really. The motorhome has had much more use and provided some proper adventures. You wont believe this but I have an RYA Skippers certificate (somewhere). did my night practical in the Solent in the middle of the night on a Sigma 38 after six pints of Stella.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We went from a small Bedford via various caravans and the odd tent to our Hymer. It taught us what was important in terms of layout for us. The main criteria being a drop down bed. We also knew the importance of being able to park in the local town to stock up etc.


Gone completely the other way, now, to a Fifth Wheeler....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> No its not unusual Captain. Most people would have Graduated to a Kontiki by now though.


But I wanted to graduate at University level not the Fifth form:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we started with an A class hymer

If you disregard the van that almost carried us to Israel with three kids 

And progressed to an Adria

MydreamMH ?

No but our last one definately 

It suits the hound from hell

And without him it may suit us 

Without the garage that contains him comfortabally on site, drip drys him following swims , protects the public at large

We would be lost

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After being ripped off in Spain we looked at boats. But big ones were too costly to run. So looking at motorhomes we both decided two months in a transit based van might end our marriage.
So we took the plunge and bought our first motorhome, a 30ft. American RV with the aerodynamics of a house brick. 1982 Dodge Champion.

Ray.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> You wont believe this but I have an RYA Skippers certificate (somewhere). did my night practical in the Solent in the middle of the night on a Sigma 38 after six pints of Stella.


We might have trodden the same path (or walked on water!) Barryd. Your tutor didn't happen to be an ex naval captain running his business, and lodgings, from a gorgeous old house in Hamble by any chance was it? The scenario and area sounds familiar. :grin2:

Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ob1 said:


> We might have trodden the same path (or walked on water!) Barryd. Your tutor didn't happen to be an ex naval captain running his business, and lodgings, from a gorgeous old house in Hamble by any chance was it? The scenario and area sounds familiar. :grin2:
> 
> Ron


Im not sure. The boat was called Serendipity I think. It was about 1995/6 and I went and stayed on it for a few days for Cowes week. I was working with a company run by a bloke called Martin Stephenson who was part of the British team and there were two British boats in the class that he was involved with crewing and I not only got to finish my night time practical but got to helm for most of the race. I think it was Prince Philips last race and we raced neck and neck with him for hours. 

I think we came seventh and were the second Brit boat over the line. I could say it was all down to me of course but to be fair at least half of the crew were pros. The boat had won its class in the Fastnet twice I think.

The guy that looked after the boat (I Think it might have actually been his full time job) was a proper sail nut and sea dog though. When I turfed up at the marina in Hamble and met him in the pub I Think he was expecting just some business man on a jolly but when he found out I was doing my RYA he took more of an interest and after a meal and a load of beer said why dont I put you through your night time four hour practical now. 

It was a bit of an eye opener though with something that size in one of the busiest seaways in the world half cut but I loved every minute of it. Ive still got the course book with his sig on it somewhere, ill see if I can dig it out.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Seems like we should take another look around the Hamble area (another one on the list!) as I have never been back. Obviously a few lively characters down that way.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I was tempted by the A class Hymer's at Brownhills, but settled for the LHD low profile T625 Tramp . (Yes it's got my name on the door!) The British versions were called Camp, but that's definitely not my style!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> I was tempted by the A class Hymer's at Brownhills, but settled for the LHD low profile T625 Tramp . (*Yes it's got my name on the door!*) The British versions were called Camp, but that's definitely not my style!


I will assume that as meaning 'Trekker' not any other meaning.:wink2::grin2:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why assume anything Geoff?

This is Viv you are talking about 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Why assume anything Geoff?
> 
> This is Viv you are talking about
> 
> Sandra


Sandra that is really not very nice as I was giving Viv the benefit of attaching the best meaning of the word and now you are throwing doubt on that:surprise:

Shame on you!

Viv, see I am defending your reputation, against your 'friend'


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I will assume that as meaning 'Trekker' not any other meaning.:wink2::grin2:
> 
> Geoff


As the saying goes, "if the cap fits, wear it". :wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Sandra that is really not very nice as I was giving Viv the benefit of attaching the best meaning of the word and now you are throwing doubt on that:surprise:
> 
> Shame on you!
> 
> Viv, see I am defending your reputation, against your 'friend'


Thank you Geoff, you're a kind and gentle love, even though you look like a pilot. But I'm tough I can take it.

I have to admit. I was always one for doing what I wanted to do, not what I was supposed to do. (My parents coped with their slightly off-centre middle child but I drove my headmistress dilly!) (I got a double share of chutzpah, my sister got the boobs.) My life is a catalogue of events most people wouldn't have done. The gods have been with me, though, and I do occasionally hear firm instructions from my spirit guides when I push the envelope a bit too far.000


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Thank you Geoff, you're a kind and gentle love, even though you look like a pilot. But I'm tough I can take it.
> 
> I have to admit. I was always one for doing what I wanted to do, not what I was supposed to do. (My parents coped with their slightly off-centre middle child but I drove my headmistress dilly!) (I got a double share of chutzpah, my sister got the boobs.) My life is a catalogue of events most people wouldn't have done. The gods have been with me, though, and I do occasionally hear firm instructions from my spirit guides when I push the envelope a bit too far.000


You sure your not my mum?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Sandra that is really not very nice as I was giving Viv the benefit of attaching the best meaning of the word and now you are throwing doubt on that:surprise:
> 
> Shame on you!
> 
> Viv, see I am defending your reputation, against your 'friend'


And I was giving Viv the benifit of attaching any meaning she wants>

And anyway she will forgive me

She's addicted to Alberts chips, cooked in beef dripping

You only die once :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> You sure your not my mum?


Yes, I could have been doing those things when you were born! :wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> And I was giving Viv the benifit of attaching any meaning she wants>
> 
> And anyway she will forgive me
> 
> ...


Guess what I'm doing next week! la, la,la, lah, lah!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He's cooking chips

I could be jealous 

But I love chips cooked in beef dripping 

But I love that you will come , I need the advice of someone of my age group

I post on here of family

But if truth be known my kids are all around me, I can't get rid of them

My grandkids know well their grandma and grandad

And if I'm honest I must have done something good

It wouldn't suit everyone 

To have a granddaughter living with them

To have their kids and grandkids around them

You get the problems too

But it suits me 

And it suits me Viv that you and me can chat together

Forget everything , or maybe chat about things that are worrying 

And find out they are really not worth worrying about 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

cool beans!


----------

